# Avertissement, éclaircissement, rectification



## bobbynountchak (10 Avril 2006)

*CECI N&#8217;EST PAS UN EXERCICE* _(zissiz note eun&#8217;exeurçaillz)_

Foreumeurs, foreumeuses, attention  _(Bi kèrfoul)_

Nous savons tous que parmi la horde des contributeurs de ce forum louvoient quelques personnages de sombre réputation, drapés de vert et de mystère, qu&#8217;il convient d&#8217;appeler &#8220;modérateurs&#8221;. 
_(Zère iz some grine in ze foreum)_

Même si certains d&#8217;entre eux paraissent un peu bizarres, ont de drôles d&#8217;habitudes, une mine pathibulaire, ou affichent de nets penchants sadiques, il convient :
- De les respecter, 
- D&#8217;être gentils avec eux, 
- De pas trop la ramener sur leurs handicaps physiques divers,
- Bref, de pas jouer au mariole avec ces gars là et de faire tout comme ils disent, pour une raison assez simple : c&#8217;est eux les chefs.
_(Gode blaisse ze grine)_

CEPENDANT _(beutte)_

Une rumeur des plus alarmantes est parvenue récemment aux oreilles des plus hautes instances de ce site, j&#8217;ai nommé les autres mecs bizarres, mais en rouge ceux-là. 
_(Ze men in rède are euwère, Gode blaisse ze rède)_

Ladite rumeur concerne un sombre individu qui se ferait passer depuis peu pour un mec en vert, profitant de l&#8217;immunité que ce statut garantit pour faire faire plein de conneries à tout le monde. Rôdant surtout dans les forums qui traitent de vieux machins, il s&#8217;exprimerait uniquement en termes obscurs, chaque mot employé ayant un double sens. L&#8217;ignoble aurait pour unique but de faire en sorte que la totalité des posteurs ici présents se convertisse à la forme d&#8217;humour désuète qu&#8217;il affectionne, à savoir : le jeu de mots poucrate.
_(Some pipol say : ouane grine iz a fake)_

Quelques uns de nos contributeurs les plus illustres se seraient déjà convertis à cette pratique douteuse. Comme il ne s&#8217;agit que de racontars, vous comprendrez bien qu&#8217;aucun nom ne sera cité ici, pour des raisons d&#8217;éthique.
_(DocEvil himssailfe would bi vérolé)_

Je dis non!     _(ouate eu pity!)_
Il faut rétablir ici la vérité!   _(Let&#8217;s tell ze trousse!)_

Pascal77, car tout le monde l&#8217;a reconnu,  n&#8217;est PAS un imposteur!
Certes il n&#8217;est pas toujours super super crédible.
Certes, un mec qui se balade tout le temps avec un casque de moto et des lunettes d&#8217;aviateur, même lors des parties fines organisées par Amok, ça peut foutre le doute...
Certes il a un gros nez.
_(Aukay, ze gaille iz eugly)_

Il n&#8217;en est pas moins modérateur comme les autres, et sa place n&#8217;est pas usurpée, même si d&#8217;aucuns pourront faire remarquer qu&#8217;il a sans doute couché pour réussir, ce à quoi je répondrai : &#8220;peut être, mais pas avec moi&#8221;. (et pis "réussir", le mot est un peu fort)
_(Bibopeuloula)_

Donc s&#8217;il vous plait, foreumeurs, foreumeuses, soyez patients avec le pov&#8217;Pascal. Il n&#8217;a peut être plus toute sa tête, il fait peut-être peur aux nouveaux, il fait cependant partie des chefs, maintenant.
Donc on fait tout ce qu&#8217;il dit sans moufter, et on se moque pas de son gros nez.
_(Let&#8217;s make love together)_

Merci de votre attention.    _(Ouane euguène)_

A bientôt, vôtre Bobby.    _(My tailor iz rich)_


Addendum :
Afin que tout le monde comprenne (même JCVD), ce message a été traduit dans toutes les langues, surtout l&#8217;anglais. Excusez le logiciel de traduction s&#8217;il y a une ou deux fautes, pour ma part j&#8217;entrave pas un mot de rosbif.
_(adindoume : jingueule bellz, jingueule bellz.)_


----------



## La mouette (10 Avril 2006)

Stop j'ai mal au ventre


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2006)

Il est indéniable que, lorsqu'il s'y met sérieusement, ce bobby est très bon.
_(Meushroumes are very strongue in bobbyze land)

_Il convient donc ici de l'encourager._
(Lucy in the sky with diamonds)._


Bon dieu, qu'est-ce que j'ai beaucoup ri !
_(I will seurvaïve)

:love:
_


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2006)

c'est clair que si il continue, je vais me faire virer parce qu'hilare devant mon écran 

_ (seau i tell my collegues zat it's because of a new srede from bobby)_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

P***n voilà deux bonnes heures que je faisais du ménage :hein: ça rend toujours un peu grognon.... et ....... je viens un p'tit coup me ballader sur le forum.....je tombe sur Bobby (non merci il n'a pas eu mal) et suis morte de rire !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bobby refelemele souvent j' ADOREEEEEEEE !!!!       


(if iou si mi aïe lof veri moch tellement)


----------



## Nobody (10 Avril 2006)

Vi. Là, je dis "respect" (I sède raispècte)

Le plus drôle (ze most rigolo) c'est que ces similis traductions (fu ck**' tranceléchen) vont devenir cultes (bottomte). 

Et c'est tout le mal qu'on lui souhaite (oui ouiche iou ouaile).

Bravo. Vraiment. (aïe laïeque ite; oh-oh oh-oh datse ze wé oh-oh oh-oh)

  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

The pustule's carrier strike again i 

Mon Bobbynoutchakounet, tu me fais trop d'honneur, ce panégyrique est en tout points digne d'intérêt.

C'est vrai que pour accéder à cette haute et honorifique fonction, j'ai du coucher (Mlle Monica Belluci, actionnaire principale et secrète de MacGe l'exigeait, je me suis donc résigné à passer une nuit en sa compagnie), mais en dehors de ça, tu as réussi à donner l'apparence de l'authenticité au plus beau ramassis de mensonges de l'histoire de ce site.

Par ailleurs, je serais intéressé de connaître le nom de ton logiciel de traduction, ce serait pour monter un numéro de music-hall comique.

Bon, il est clair que point de vue éloquence, je n'ai pas ton talent, je vais donc juste proposer qu'on te fasse un ban : Pour Bobby, hip hip hip ... deux mois ! 

EDIT : Y a-t-il un kiné dans la salle, j'ai les abdos en capilotade !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ..
> Certes, un mec qui se balade tout le temps avec un casque de moto et des lunettes daviateur, même lors des parties fines organisées par Amok, ça peut foutre le doute...



Concernant les soirée de Mr Amok, c'est parait il vivement conseillé...  
_(Ouatezepheuque !!!)_


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2006)

Mister Bobby, maître(sse) bizutage !


----------



## dool (10 Avril 2006)

ouate eu big seucksess maï lord !!

Cane aïe si youre fazer tou asque him youre heinde ?! :love:

(chioume, le traducteur marche pas dans l'autre sens !!! :rateau: )


----------



## Grug2 (10 Avril 2006)

Qui c'est cet imposteur ? 
(who's that girl ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Mister Bobby, maître(sse) bizutage !



Bien que ses pustules soient féminines, Bobby, lui est un mec blork mâle


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bien que ses pustules soient féminines, Bobby, lui est un mec blork mâle


 
Je sais ! 

Maître es, ça te va mieux ?


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2006)

Bobby you're incroyable, your texte is making me rire beaucoup :bebe:  
(i bouled you because you le mérite beaucoup  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est cet imposteur ?
> (who's that girl ?)



ce nain posteur ?  :rateau:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (10 Avril 2006)

Je le knew que Bobby was, not a rolling stone, mais aware. 
Je l'ai même told dans son profile ! 


Bobby, into my arms ! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que pour accéder à cette haute et honorifique fonction, j'ai du coucher



AH AH!!
Je l'disais!! J'en étais sûr!! 
_(Lole! Aille tolde it!)_



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> en dehors de ça, tu as réussi à donner l'apparence de l'authenticité au plus beau ramassis de mensonges de l'histoire de ce site.


Là par contre, je me permets de rectifier mon p'tit Pascal : si j'ai ouvert ce fil, c'est au contraire pour rétablir la vérité. D'ailleurs, je préviens ceux qui pensent qu'elle est ailleurs : vous vous gourrez les mecs, c'est dans ce sujet qu'elle crêche.
_(Iou blodi bastarde, zisse iz ze Pascalgate)_


Ceci dit, tu te doutes bien que si j'ai voulu rétablir cette vérité, c'était pour ton bien. Je n'aurais pu souffrir plus longtemps d'entendre tous ces racontars à ton sujet.
Il fallait que ce soit dit. Justice est faite.
_(Loooove love mi dou, clap clap, iou knooooow aille love iou, clap clap)_

Par contre maintenant que tu le dis, c'est vrai que j'ai un peu le sentiment que mon logiciel de traduction foire un peu sur certains mots...
_(Gosh! Ze blodi compioutère iz fouling mi)_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

L'auguste Bobby s'adresse à nous de sa suave voix
(youfeuquemaïlleouaïffe moutafouka ?)
Il nous narre l'émergence peut-être d'un style nouveau dans la modération 
(zère iz someting rotteune in dé kingdome of Dannemark)
et nous appelle tel un sémaphore à l'adhésion pleine et entière !
(ouène jiseusse ouauche, ouououou ouène i ouauche, i ouauche ma sines euouai)

Que ne me laisse donc vBulletin, le fourbe, l'agonir de vertes boulettes en récompense !!!
(quisse maïlle ass moutafouka, aïlle gate de pooueure)

J'en suis tout esbaudi
(ouïéé b****, s*** maïlle d***)


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2006)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Bobby, into my arms ! :love:



Don't touch ! It's an orange naval mine !


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2006)

Ze raite main in ze raite pleisse  

Comme disait la soeur au zouave

Bobbby, pustule refaire, comme l'ont déjà dit tant d'autres !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (10 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Don't touch ! It's an orange naval mine !





Oh my !  :affraid:
I was'nt aware ! 

Thank you !   :love:


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2006)

Puisque MacGé se refait la façade, quand on voit ce qu'on voit, et qu'on entend ce qu'on entend, peut-être faudrait-il légèrement revoir le sous-titre de MacGé. Ce n'est, évidemment qu'une suggestion :

"L'essentiel du mac en français et l'essentiel du reste en anglais en prime"

The top of ze Macamembert ind ze others cheeses over ze market


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Puisque MacGé se refait la façade, quand on voit ce qu'on voit, et qu'on entend ce qu'on entend, peut-être faudrait-il légèrement revoir le sous-titre de MacGé. Ce n'est, évidemment qu'une suggestion :
> 
> "L'essentiel du mac en français et l'essentiel du reste en anglais en prime"
> 
> The top of ze Macamembert ind ze others cheeses over ze market





Ils sont à quoi les fromages dans ton coin, Luc ? :mouais: :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Avril 2006)

Mon coeur est rempli de joie.
_(Maille harte bilongz tou daddy)_

D'habitude les pourfendeurs de mensonges connaissent l'opprobre et la haine, je pensais que mon initiative allait m'attirer les foudres de la populace, et pourtant... 
Vos encouragements me vont droit au coeur les enfants, et je suis fier de constater que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir un logiciel de traduction au rabais.
Je vous aime tous. 
_(Teutcha teutcha teutcha teutch miiiiii, aille ouanna bi deurtiiiiiiiii)_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Vos encouragements me vont droit au coeur les enfants, et je suis fier de constater que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir un logiciel de traduction au rabais.
> Je vous aime tous.
> _(Teutcha teutcha teutcha teutch miiiiii, aille ouanna bi deurtiiiiiiiii)_


A ton service.
(lait ts dou ze taïme ouorp eugaiiiiiine !!!)


----------



## Patamach (10 Avril 2006)

No comprito.
kézaco pascalo sété sété?
Oune virusso gravo déla teuba atomica?
Kézako aqui las macaronitos?


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2006)

_Oui are sori tou quipe you ouailletiiingue. Oui traille to faïnde yaure bobbynountchak, Plize haulde ze laïne, szanque you.  _

j'adore :love:


----------



## macelene (10 Avril 2006)

de que hablas el chico naranja lleno de pustullas..? de un hombre verde que hace unos juegos de motes...:mouais: y que para verdir tienne que follar ...:mouais:  pero Dios mio con quien ? Hace dolor ? no me strana que no aye ningunas chicas que ce hacen verde...
Pero no importa... lo que noto es que habals bien inglès... yo nada...


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... juegos de *motes*....




Es la primera vez que veo està _palabra_.


----------



## katelijn (10 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Es la primera vez que veo està _palabra_.



C'est du franpañol


----------



## Patamach (10 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> de que hablas el chico naranja lleno de pustullas..? de un hombre verde que hace unos juegos de motes...:mouais: y que para verdir tienne que follar ...:mouais:  pero Dios mio con quien ? Hace dolor ? no me strana que no aye ningunas chicas que ce hacen verde...
> Pero no importa... lo que noto es que habals bien inglès... yo nada...


Acidos?
Fumar Afganos?
Extazios?
Supozitarios spessial?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

Ouelle innedide, oui no a lotte ophe singue ebaöut Bobby, beute aïe djueuste notice zatte : zi orindje of bobby ize nire the sème zane zi oine offe MacGe. aïe seuppose zatte Benjamin ouile mec a nervousse caca ouen hi ouile no ebaöut zatte !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Avril 2006)

*Quoi le phoque ?*
_What the f*ck ?_



:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2006)

Espèce de Con à granule!

_(CongraNulations)_

  

Allez hop, un coup de boule 

_(Letz raul ze myror bole)_


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _What the f*ck ?_
> :rateau:


is going on, respectons tout de même la syntaxe de la rue


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2006)

Chouette, un biroutage, justement je suis du matin, ce matin.


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Avril 2006)

Por favor Pascal 77, si esta verdad que tienes un gordo nariz....yo tambien.
Puedamos fundir un club Macgé des "nariz exeptionales"
El mas gordo sera presidente.


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Por favor Pascal 77, si esta verdad que tienes un gordo nariz....yo tambien.
> Puedamos fundir un club Macgé des "nariz exeptionales"
> El mas gordo sera presidente.


Bilbo !!!! Y'a deux types qui veulent que tu sois président de leur club ! 
(bigueure ze noze ize, bigueure ze teub ize)


----------



## joanes (11 Avril 2006)

_bi coze ze pinque nide ze grine tou wine and the grine nide ze yaïsse tou pinque :afraid: _

Enfin j'me comprend....


_lique ouane telle mi : Maï ladi tampandi plink plink, plink, plink plink_


----------



## La mouette (11 Avril 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> _bi coze ze pinque nide ze grine tou wine and the grine nide ze yaïsse tou pinque :afraid: _
> 
> Enfin j'me comprend....
> 
> ...



Plus soft please, on est pas dans le forum Windows/boot camp ici


----------



## Ploumette (11 Avril 2006)

Je rêvais de cours d'anglais particuliers !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2006)

Ouellecome tou ze niou Berlitz aïgscoule


----------



## Fondug (11 Avril 2006)

Bah j'connais point pascal du 77 mais j'avions bien ri


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais gentil de mettre la version française d'abord !
> _(Helpe hiou hiourselfe, ze skaï wille bi helpe hiou tou)_




Notre ami Roberto met le doigt sur un point essentiel, en effet : la traduction n'intervient qu'APRES la version originale. Sinon c'est le merdier.
_(Roberto forèveure)_

Ceci dit, je remarque à l'instant que sur la totalité des discussions que j'ai pu ouvrir ici, (toutes d'un rare intérêt philosophique bien sur  ) celle-ci est la seule qui ait été notée... Et bien en plus... Alors qu'elle remporte la palme de la connerie, vous en conviendrez. 
_(ouatezefeuque! Faillve starz! damnaide!_

Ah ça, dés qu'il s'agit de raconter n'importe quoi, ya du monde, hein!
Ah ça ils aiment hein!
_Ze more stioupide it iz, ze more iou like it! iou beunche of branlorz!_


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ne te dévalorise pas comme ça sans arrêt !
> 
> _(Hize zite eu beurde ? Hize zite eu pleine ?... No aïe sinneque hitize Bobi)_
> :love:
> :love:



Ah ben si, comme ça vous vous dites "le pov'Bobby il est malheureux", et vous me rassurez. J'aime bien qu'on me plaigne.
_(Teutche maille pustulz, zats ze wé, han han, han han, aille like ite)_


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je remarque à l'instant que sur la totalité des discussions que j'ai pu ouvrir ici, (toutes d'un rare intérêt philosophique bien sur  ) celle-ci est la seule qui ait été notée... Et bien en plus... Alors qu'elle remporte la palme de la connerie, vous en conviendrez.
> _(ouatezefeuque! Faillve starz! damnaide!_
> 
> Ah ça, dés qu'il s'agit de raconter n'importe quoi, ya du monde, hein!
> ...



Ça a le mérite d'être franc 

_Poute ze blaïme on you honay. Vise blabatage iz your keupe of ti. If ze nioubes comics waire in ze orbite you are the feurste toutoyouto teurne eurounde_


----------



## clampin (11 Avril 2006)

Fantastique 
(_thiz iz a fantaztike_)

Cela fait un certains temps que je n'avais pas auss bien rigolé
(_it ouaze veri loung tiiiime aie will not lauf ainymore_)

   

bonne fin de journée
(_goud baille_)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Avril 2006)

Etant donnée sa nationalité, c'est Clampin/beurre .. le soir ...  

(ze dineur ine belgioum ize veri ofeun bred ande bouteur, some taïme wiz âm ande chiz)


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Etant donnée sa nationalité, c'est Clampin/beurre .. le soir ...


Et la traduc' alors?
_(ouate aboute ze asshole?)_



C'est marrant, on dirait bien que ce foutu logiciel confond certains mots... Pas au point ce truc...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et la traduc' alors?
> _(ouate aboute ze asshole?)_
> 
> 
> ...




Maïe mistek iz modifiede !!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Avril 2006)

J'ai trouvé ceci au hasard de mes périgrinations et j'ai trouvé qu'il y avait comme une petite ressemblance avec Bobby :





(iz Bobby kom from ze dip ov ze si ??  iz Bobby kuzin wiz fich ???)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2006)

oh ****
(elle est charmante)


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Foutaises! m'ressemble pas du tout... 
(Boulechite)


----------



## yvos (11 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Foutaises! m'ressemble pas du tout...
> (Boulechite)




faut pas t'énerver!

( _" i ouante ime dède or eulailleve " _)


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut pas t'énerver!
> 
> ( _" i ouante ime dède or eulailleve " _)


Mais je ne m'énerve pas! 
_(Kipkool)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Foutaises! m'ressemble pas du tout...
> (Boulechite)



Effectivement, Bobby est beaucoup plus moche que ça !

innedide, Bobby ize more iougli zane zat !


----------



## Grug2 (11 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ceci au hasard de mes périgrinations et j'ai trouvé qu'il y avait comme une petite ressemblance avec Bobby :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:affraid: bobby, il faut qu'on parle aux enfants !
(son of my gode !)


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2006)

la fête à Bobby, aujourd'hui ?!!....:rateau::rateau:
_(itze ze sein Bobby, toudè...)_


----------



## CarodeDakar (11 Avril 2006)

Semble-t-il que tu as trouvé la pure voie de la sagesse et surtout un futur boulot peu rémunéré, Bobby!!!  

As iyour inglich imprauved, zeems that you came becoming a Master of Translation  

http://www.proz.com/french-translation-jobs

 

Ands eup!!!

---



> Alors qu'elle remporte la palme de la connerie, vous en conviendrez.



Là, tu as tout faux  

Your (ouiarealle) in big trouble


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Semble-t-il que tu as trouvé la pure voie de la sagesse et surtout un futur boulot peu rémunéré, Bobby!!!




*Bobby ?*
mon frère ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bobby ?*
> mon frère ?




J'aurais déjà des liens de parenté avec Grug, ça commence à être un peu le bordel je trouve...
_(Hello évribodi, aille kom for ze partouz)_

Médidon, sinon, t'aurais pas un peu oublié la traduc' toi aussi?
_(And ze asshole, you fripon?)_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais déjà des liens de parenté avec Grug, ça commence à être un peu le bordel je trouve...






*Incredible*
tout se mélange alors ??

_Incroyable
MacG is the theater of a gigantic Part House ??_


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Tiens ça me fait penser...
_(aille forgotte)_



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bobbby, pustule refaire



En fait il y a p'tet bien un virus "Pascal77" qui traine...  
_(LucG iz véroled too!! Aille vote for ze quarantaine immédiateuli!)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2006)

Bobby, Pascal 77 (avec un espace) n'est pas un virus

_Bobby, pascal 77 ize feuquigne you (ine ze bigueze brèdsiz)_


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bobby, Pascal 77 (avec un espace) n'est pas un virus
> 
> _Bobby, pascal 77 ize feuquigne you (ine ze bigueze brèdsiz)_


J'ai entendu quelquechose?
Il y a eu un bruit?
_(zi old deurti bastarde iz ronchonning?)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu quelquechose?
> Il y a eu un bruit?
> _(zi old deurti bastarde iz ronchonning?)_



Un acouphène, sans doute ! 

_aïe ouile go tou spite one ioure grèvzize_


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un acouphène, sans doute !
> 
> _aïe ouile go tou spite one ioure grèvzize_


Quand même, à mon âge c'est bizarre...
_(Aille wil sept iour haousse ine fire, biguenose) _


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Quand même, à mon âge c'est bizarre...
> _(Aille wil sept iour haousse ine fire, biguenose) _



Ça peut arriver à tout âge, très cher ! :love: 

_ioure dide but iou note hiète nohinegue eubaout zat, raidenec_ 


Edit : You can notice that I translate the smilies too !


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut arriver à tout âge, très cher ! :love:



C'est juste...
J'avais oublié.
En tout cas, ça m'a fait très plaisir de te parler mon cher Pascal.
_(Iou wil buri in haile, mutafuca!!)_

Bon, je dois y aller, à très bientôt j'espère.
_(feuquiou)_



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allons mes amis allons de grâce calmez-vous !



Mais je ne comprends pas, mon petit Roberto, tout va bien, je devise gaiment avec mon ami Pascal...
_(iou, ze dessineux, cheute eupe!)_


----------



## r0m1 (12 Avril 2006)

je viens de relire toutes les pages, vous etes de grands malades  
_(oh maï gaude, ouate ze helle ine zis discuchion)_


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rassures, j'ai craint que tu ne te laisses aller à l'aggressivité !
> _(Aïe hame vérille sensibeule (haze heu lotte offe artistz) sot donte spique laïque zatte tou me hore aïe faule directlie hine euh nervouze brèque daune... !)
> _:sick:


Tu sais bien que "l'agressivité, elle ne passera pas par moi". 
_(Oance euguène : loooove love mi dou, iou knoooooow aille love iou)_


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2006)

Il était une fois un amour distant mais fou entre un artiste en chemise à fleurs et un pustuleux orangé. Après s'être fait vertement retroussé les pustules pour son zéle non partagé par un motard qui le pria d'aller prendre quelques actions chez l'artiste d'à côté, le pustuleux orangé fusionna en juste amitié avec l'artiste en question, en chemise à fleurs s'il vous plaît, sous l'oeil mouillé de l'assistance transportée... :love: 

_oneucepondeutaïme (beute taïme iz monai dixit Vendez ze king of ze bd guest star in ze Flaque love ze mac  ) and vérille sensibeule artistz and ze Casimir acnéen gone tou bolliwoude ende amalgamatède laïke tou softeu cheuwingeuhommes. Seudeumli, Pépita céde tou ze jounaleux : "aïe wile bi back"_ :love:


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2006)

Bobbytchacktchak nous a transportés avec moult allégresse dans son fabuleux ailécoptère. Qu'il en soit ici publiquement remercié (applaudissements). Son remarquable appareil est mû par un étonnant modérotor. Doté des améliorations de la toute dernière macgénération, ce rotor a parfois un fonctionnement inattendu qui laisse les passagers dans une certaine perplexité : ralentissement et emballement intempestifs sont loin de satisfaire le Bobby. Difficile de remédier à ces défauts. Casque, chemise à pleurs, bécane trépignante, rien n'y fait. Mieux vaut se faire à l'idée que dans son for intérieur, le modérotor se prend pour le motorateur du forum. Fasse le Ciel qu'il n'ait pas des modératés.

Bob ade transportide euce inne ize marvailouce copter beute not aeuouair ... Traduc livrée telle que
l'a donnée l'excellent logiciel Shermock.


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2006)

Je voudrais vous témoigner toute ma gratitude pour ce fil qui m'a bien fait rigoler comme un bossu... 

_Aille ouana tribioute aule maille thanksgivingue for zis tradada ouitche maide mie laufe laiyke euh quasi-modo..._


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

merci Bobby pour ce grand fou rire  aille âme gauing tou bèd vairy exsaillediingue  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2006)

Roberto, je te conseille de modérer tes tendances pernicieuses...  

_Haie iou mozeure faux-kingue manne ouize ze chemize at fleau-oueurs ! Ail ame note gaie, so plize donte colle mie eu djaillie deuque... 


Bie sailledz, aille ouante toue ade zate ivainne ife aille ame note iour fazer, aille can aule ouaize kique iour asse ife iou donte stope zis chite immidiateulie... _


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

Vbull, tu me fais c****!

(Tank iou bubull, zey donut tailleke ze grine poynt. çank tou hall of iou fort theze taupe hic. Hit iz a pustuled man wou iz a grite translator.)


Quelle est la marque de ce merveilleux logiciel de traduction?
(ouate iz zis bloudie softwouaire ouich iz transe latine laïke zat?)
:love::love::love:


Salut l'artiste pustuleux
(Hello burp artist )


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Avril 2006)

Au fait ...... quoi de neuf Bobby ????? 

(iz ze orange pustuled man ded ?? ou az niou ov ze gaille ??)


----------

